# K3 Collections Order



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

I've tested each of the symbols for ordering by title. Please note that most of the closing brackets are not included, they are ignored in the sort.

. Test
_ Test
` Test
^ Test
~ Test
( Test
[ Test
{ Test
$ Test
€ Test
£ Test
+ Test
< Test
= Test
> Test
| Test
1 Test
2 Test ... (etc with the numbers)


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Obviously combinations can be made but this is a start.


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't get what you're doing here, but I am interested. Can you explain more?


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Say I have the following collections: 
Roberts, Nora
Currently Reading
Reference
Unread
Collins, Suzanne
Samples
King, Stephen

If I order them *By Collections* they will order in whatever the most recent collection I used. For example, say I have a Suzanne Collins book in both my _Currently Reading_ collection and my _Collins, Suzanne_ collection. I just finished reading Chapter 1 of the Suzanne Collins book, closed it, and then went into my _Reference _collection to check out the Kindle Manual. The order would be as follows:

Reference
Currently Reading
Collins, Suzanne
Roberts, Nora
Unread
Samples
King, Stephen

Now say I change the sort order to *By Title*. Now my collections look like this:

Collins, Suzanne
Currently Reading
King, Stephen
Reference
Roberts, Nora
Samples
Unread

But I don't want my collections to look like either of these. I want my collections to always sort like this:

Currently Reading
Unread
Samples
Collins, Suzanne
King, Stephen
Roberts, Nora
Reference

In order to force this, I have to put symbols in front of each collection name, like this:

_ Currently Reading
_ Unread
+ Samples
+Collins, Suzanne
+ King, Stephen
+ Roberts, Nora
| Reference

And now when I sort *By Title* my collections are exactly the way I want them. Hope that helps


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

Using the period on keypad also works in the sorting. A period appears after the symbols (at least after some of them as I didn't try all) but prior to letters.



Lisa M. said:


> I've tested each of the symbols for ordering by title. Please note that most of the closing brackets are not included, they are ignored in the sort.
> 
> _ Test
> ` Test
> ...


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

You're right - sorry about that! I'll modify my first post. It came in front of my symbols, odd.....


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Thankyou for all that.  A shame they couldnt stick to what the original order came out to be, I think Amazon likes messing with us!


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

':' also seems to be pretty high on the list, but below '.' (or not. can't remember now ). That's what I used to replace my now defunct '/Reading/' collection .

EDIT: No I didn't, I used ~. >_<". Must. go. to. sleep. That doesn't change the fact that it gets sorted pretty early though


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I quite like the look of @ on the kindle which appears first (of the symbols I use - # and ##)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Lisa M. said:


> I've tested each of the symbols for ordering by title. Please note that most of the closing brackets are not included, they are ignored in the sort.
> 
> . Test
> _ Test
> ...










Thank you for this! I was just going nuts trying to figure it out myself.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Great, Lisa - thanks so much!  I'd tried a few earlier after setting up my collections but was getting nowhere fast and then my thumb pooped out so I gave up on it.


Melissa


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

When I sort by title, my collections go away and all of my books are on the home screen sorted alphabetically by title. Am I missing something?  Never mind. I forgot that I had sent a bunch of books to my Baby K and hadn't added them to the collection yet. I'm trying again. Nope tried again and it still list all of the books in alpha order when sorting by Title.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When sorting by Title you see all books. . .the Collection titles will be mixed in according to the Alphabet. . .that's why people like using the symbols on the collection titles.  That will always put the Collections on the first pages.

If you sort by collections, they'll show collections first, according to most recent, with any uncollected books following.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> When sorting by Title you see all books. . .the Collection titles will be mixed in according to the Alphabet. . .that's why people like using the symbols on the collection titles. That will always put the Collections on the first pages.
> 
> If you sort by collections, they'll show collections first, according to most recent, with any uncollected books following.


Thanks. I'm off to add some symbols.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Lisa,  Thanks for this.  I was thinking of doing it myself, but you saved me a lot of time.

Wonder why it's different in K2 and K3?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Lisa M. said:


> I've tested each of the symbols for ordering by title. Please note that most of the closing brackets are not included, they are ignored in the sort.
> 
> . Test
> _ Test
> ...


An few interesting observations.... You might want to beware using the period (perhaps others?) for sorts....

I just went in and added symbols to my collections

I first went in and added:
_ followed by a space and then the collection name (i.e. "_ new")
. a space and a collection name (i.e. ". new")

The sort order was: ". new" and then "_ new"

I then wend back and edited out the spaces between the symbol and the collection name so they became "_new" and ".new" and the sort order changed and became "_new" followed by ".new"

And, if that's not confusing enough if you go put the spaces back in the sort order remains as it became after editing them out. (_ followed by .)

To further complicate things -- if you make a new collection using . immediately followed by the name without using a space it completely ignores the . and sorts according to the name!!

Sooo, my reason for going through all of this is to warn folks not to pull their hair out if sort doesn't seem to work the way you think it does. Its not you -- its the may be the way you created things.

Remember YMMV!


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

Tip10 said:


> An few interesting observations.... You might want to beware using the period (perhaps others?) for sorts....
> 
> I just went in and added symbols to my collections
> 
> ...


That's pretty screwy! I wonder if you need to restart the K3 after entering Collection names with symbols so that it wil reset them correctly?


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

w5jck said:


> That's pretty screwy! I wonder if you need to restart the K3 after entering Collection names with symbols so that it wil reset them correctly?


I found that I have to restart my K3 to get the Collection names to sort correctly with symbols. I have 6 different levels of Collections, and I'm using the following in this order (after a lot of trial & error to figure out what works best): . _ ^ ( [ {


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thought I'd bump this thread, as I am trying to make my collections a bit (or a lot) better. I am going to demo my Kindle for someone tomorrow, and my collections are all over the place. Somehow, my top three (currently reading, to read soon, and read) are now mixed in among collections and titles. Geesh.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Thought I'd bump this thread, as I am trying to make my collections a bit (or a lot) better. I am going to demo my Kindle for someone tomorrow, and my collections are all over the place. Somehow, my top three (currently reading, to read soon, and read) are now mixed in among collections and titles. Geesh.


You need to tell your Kindle to sort by collections: on the Home screen, move the cursor bar up to the very top of the screen, at which time you should be presented with various sort options from which you can select.


----------

